# What's going on??



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

I just got a brand new TCL tv. How on Earth does the tv know what I am watching on my TiVo DVR? I've done nothing that would make them communicate. Unless somehow through CEC the tv knows what channel my TiVo is tuned? That would make me think our tivostream4k can communicate with our dvr easily!!! What's happening is if I tune into the Simpsons the Roku TCL tv pops up a banner telling me I can watch this program from other providers.


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

Basically, it's spying on you. Settings vary by model, but there should be little things all over Settings/Privacy such as Automatic Content Recognition, Enable More Ways to Watch, etc... that you can turn off.


----------



## Alex_7 (Jun 24, 2020)

Yeah TCL tvs have a setting to turn this off I forgot where exactly

EDIT:
Just got a new TV or streamer? You need to change these privacy settings.


From the main Roku menu, open *Settings* and head to *Privacy*.
For *Advertising*, make sure that the box *Limit ad tracking* is checked. 
To disable ACR, scroll to the tab labeled *Smart TV experience* and make sure both options there are unchecked.


----------

